# Countdown Every Minute Sale



## CEM Store (Dec 22, 2009)

Here it is:  Starting right now, for the next HOUR, all participating research chemicals will be marked down drastically in price!  Be quick, though...every 10 minutes, the discounts come down.  

Starting at 60% off for the first ten minutes!!

60 minutes left = 60% off
50 minutes left = 50% off
40 minutes left = 40% off
30 minutes left = 30% off
20 minutes left = 20% off
10 minutes left = 10% off

Merry Christmas Everyone!  CEM Rewards members save even more!  Hurry....the Clock is Ticking...

Research Chemicals

-CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 22, 2009)

Only 50 minutes left...............................all participating research chems are now 50% off!  Still some AMAZING SAVINGS...................................


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 22, 2009)

40 minutes.........and the clock is TICKING!  Don't wait, all participating research chems are 40% off for the next 10 minutes


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 22, 2009)

30 minutes is now up, we're half way done!  30% SAVINGS!  That is still HUGE, better hurry..........


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 22, 2009)

Only 20 minutes left = 20% off, if you are just noticing the sale, all participating research chems are 20% off RIGHT NOW........Get Some!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 22, 2009)

10 minutes to go......................10% off for you late stragglers................


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright!  All done..Congrats to those who were able to score some great deals!!  MERRY CHRISTMAS!!  Remember, our shipping department is closed between now until Dec. 27th.  All orders placed today through the 27th will be shipped out on the 28th.  Thanks everyone and HAPPY HOLIDAYS

-CEM


----------

